# Top Notch



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

It is a top notch day . . . . . when the fish are hitting poppers on top . . . . . in January!

Nice big sunfish were killing the topwater flies today. They were very aggressive, even leaping out of the water to grab the fly on one occasion. 

Dozens of these feisty critters crashed the popper. 

A #12 San Marcos River Nymph produced some nice fish also, including a largemouth bass that tried to take it to the bottom of the river.

Three beautiful Rio Grande cichlids also came to the kayak and said "hello". These fish can really bend a 3wt.

It was nearly dark when the parked truck came into sight. One more (always one more) cast tempted a fiery eyed Guadalupe bass, and he was welcomed onboard as the last light of the day petered out.

The river is up a little from the recent rain, and flowing well.

Let's go fishing


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! Lots of fish and action! Glad to see the topwater bite happening! And, beautiful photography as always!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice I miss that river


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Great Pics and fish as usual. I miss that area of Texas.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Nice report*

Good pics, thanks


----------

